# (Full) Trouble in the Forest-FR setting(IC thrd open)



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 27, 2003)

Looking for 5 players for a Forgotten realms game centered near Water Deep.

Lvl 12 
88k gp for starting stuff no more than 50% on 1 item
32 pt buy +lvl attributes
Races: All from PHB, FR source book, and DMG No Ecl greater than +2
ALL Prc out of DMG,FR source and Magic of the FR aloud
3.5 game 


I am looking for this to be active posts at least once a day.
If you cant be on once a day please notify me so we can work around it.
Ok it would seem that i need to add a llittle background.

  Just a short way from WaterDeep there lies a forest, at the edge of the forest lies a town. This town is named Forests edge (seems the town founder had very little imagination.). Forests edge has a problem, it would seem something is going on deep in the forest, hunters are disapearing, strange noises and sights, reports of Walking dead, the humanoid tribes in the area are being whiped out by something which is causing them to be on the move causing problems for the town also. The Mayor has put a reward out for any group that can go in and solve the problem, he has offered up 5k in gp and the rights to all treasure and items found. 

DM note at least 1 ceric would be extremely helpful.

Any questions just ask.


Cast of players:

Mithreander-Elendel Rngr/Ftr/Hrzn Wlkr 7/4/1
Ray Silver-Quillian Wiz 12
Whatku-Kor Ftr 11
Velmont- Kharas Rog 12
Serpent Eye- Druid??


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

Only joining if no one else is taking the spots.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 27, 2003)

What's it about?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 27, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> What's it about?




I added a bit of a back ground to get you a feel of whats going on.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2003)

I think I'd be interested.  Probably an arcane spellcaster, probably a gnome.  Either that or a bard.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 27, 2003)

I just got done statting a 12th level Vile PC. Surely I can stat a 12th level nice guy. Sign me up as a cleric. 

Incidently, any particular reason you specified cleric? I'd hate to design a PC around prestige classes that abolish my turning only to discover that we need to open a positive energy locked door and I can't turn high enough to open the silly thing.

Also, any Diety request from players or DM. I'm fairly flexible.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 27, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> I just got done statting a 12th level Vile PC. Surely I can stat a 12th level nice guy. Sign me up as a cleric.
> 
> Incidently, any particular reason you specified cleric? I'd hate to design a PC around prestige classes that abolish my turning only to discover that we need to open a positive energy locked door and I can't turn high enough to open the silly thing.
> 
> Also, any Diety request from players or DM. I'm fairly flexible.




Not to divulge too much but yes undead will be a factor so turning will most probably be a major factor. Tho you could always brute the undead with spells and weapons 

Would love to have you also Ray,and Thels


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Oct 27, 2003)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Looking for 5 players for a Forgotten realms game centered near Water Deep.
> 
> Lvl 12
> 88k gp for starting stuff no more than 50% on 1 item
> ...




I can do this.  I love a good FR game.

What kind of characters (alignment, races, outlooks, etc) are you looking for?  

Are there incoming characters familiar with each other or are we meeting in a bar?

What else can you tell us?

Thanks!


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 27, 2003)

the_mighty_agrippa said:
			
		

> I can do this.  I love a good FR game.
> 
> What kind of characters (alignment, races, outlooks, etc) are you looking for?
> 
> ...





Any non evil
Any Phb or FR race
Any outlook that fits above.
You all will meet for the first time in the tavern In Forests Edge. I will detail it once characters are made.


Forests edge is small only about 500 people its a few days to the East of Water Deep i will give more details than that tonight when i get home from work.

Any other questions??


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Oct 27, 2003)

Put me on the list, please.

Druid, Ranger or Rogue, depending on the mix needed.  Possibly goblin, if that doesn't invoke any racial attack bonuses *cough*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2003)

I believe I'm going to be a gnome wizard with the Improved Familiar feat, with a psedodragon familiar.  I'll be from Lantan.  Non-specialized, lots of alchemy skills, probably using a pistol as my weapon of choice (when not slinging spells).


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 27, 2003)

I'd be interested also, though I only post during the week (so not on the weekends). 

I do post regularely (or at least try to, as my schedual allows, as is shown by my 800+ post in the last 4 months). I'll have a character up shortly. Proabaly some sort of elven character, if that's cool.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 27, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> I'd be interested also, though I only post during the week (so not on the weekends).
> 
> I do post regularely (or at least try to, as my schedual allows, as is shown by my 800+ post in the last 4 months). I'll have a character up shortly. Proabaly some sort of elven character, if that's cool.





Thats fine.

 concerning the weekend thing thats workable
in your character right up please list about 6 different combat actions you would favor so we can keep the action going when you are not here.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 27, 2003)

More Soon


*Kor Blueflame *
_Male Fire Genesai Fighter 11 _
Height: 5'11
Weight: 132 LB
Skin: Red
Hair: Red
Eyes: Flickering Blue 
Age:22
Region: Waterdeep
Patron Diety: Tymora
Alignment:

*Attributes*
*Str:* 14..... 4 Pts, +2 Enhancement
*Dex:* 20 .... 10 Pts, +2 Levels, +2 Enhancement
*Con:* 8 .... 0 Pts
*Int: * 16 ... 6 Pts
*Wis: * 8 ...0 Pts
*Cha: * 8 .... 2 Pts                                    

*Hit Dice:11d10-11 * 
*HP:* 74  [/size]
*AC:23* [10 Base + 5 Dex + 7 Armor +1 Deflection], Touch 17, Flatfooted 19 
*Initiative:+5 * 
*BAB: +11/+6* 
*Melee:+13/+8 * 
*Ranged:+16/+11 * 
*Speed:30ft * 

*Saves*
*Fort:+8* 
*Ref:+10* 
*Will:+7* 


*Attacks-Weapons*:
*+2 Flaming Spiked Chain *: +20/+15,5/10ft reach, 2d4+7+1d6 Fire, 20/x2 Critical 
*+1 Mighty [+1] Composite Longbow *: +17/+12, 1d8+2, 20/x3, 110' FT



*Feats:* Iron Will [1st], EWP (Spiked Chain) [1st],Weapon Focus (Spiked Chain) [2nd] Weapon Fineese [3rd], Expertise [4th], Improved Trip [6th], Improved Disarm [6th], Weapon Spec (Spiked Chain) [8th], Combat Reflexes [9th], Greater Weapon Focus (Spiked Chain) [10th]  

* Skills:* (Fighter 70)
Bluff +6 [7cc Ranks]
Diplomacy +6 [7cc Ranks] 
Hide +17 [7cc Ranks, +5 Cloak]
Move Silently +17 [7cc Ranks, +5 Boots] 
Intimidate +7 [8 Ranks]
Knowledge [Tactics] +6 [3cc Ranks]

*Possesions*
_Wearing/Carrying_
_+2 Flaming Spiked Chain _ [18,325] 
_+4 Studded Leather _ [16,175] 
_+1 Composite Longbow _ [2,400]
_Bracers of Dexterity +2 _ [4,000]
_Gauntlets of Ogre Strength _ [4,000] 
_Ring of Protection +1 _ [2,000] 
_Hewards Handy Harvestsack _ [2,000] 
_40 Arrows _ [2 GP] 
_Boots of Elvenkind _ [2,500]
_Clothes of Elvenkind _ [2,500] 
_Amulet of Restiance +2 _ [4,000] 
_Rune of Cure Moderate Wounds _ (As 3rd level caster, 6 charges) [1,800]
_Rune of Divine Favor _ (As 3rd Level Caster, 3/ Day) [3,600] 
_Rune of Restoration, Lesser _ (As 3rd Level Caster, 5 Charges) [1,500] 
_Rune of Waterbreathing _ (As 5th Level Caster) [750] 
_Rune of Invisibilty _ (As 3rd Level Caster, 1/ Day) [2,400] 
_Rune of Fly _ (As 5th Level Caster, 3 Charges) [2,250] 
_Rune of Weildskill _ (As 1st Level Caster, 2/day) [800 GP]
_Rune of Protection From Evil _ (As 3rd Level Caster, 2/Day) [2,400] 
_Rune of Faith Healing (Tymora) _ (As 1st Level Caster, 4/Day) [1,500]
_Rune of Protection From Fire _ (As 5th Level Caster, 2 Charges) [500]  
_Rune of Cure Serious Wounds _ (As 5th Level Caster, 2 Charges) [500]
_Rune of Entropic Sheild _ (As 3rd Level Caster, 3 Charges) [150]



_In Handy Harvest Sack _ 

150 Feet of Silk Rope [30 GP]
Grappling Hook [1 GP]
20 Pints of Oil [2 GP]
4 Flint and Steel [4 GP]
5 Sunrods [10 GP]
Climbers Kit [80 GP] 
Gallon of Ale [2 SP]
6 Mugs [2 SP, 4 CP]

_ Other _ 
Permanent _See Invisibility_ (10,090 GP)

*Coin:* 1710 GP, 5 SP, 6 CP 


*Appearance:* Kor looks.. odd to the average resident of the plane of Troli. His flame red skin, his hair only a darker shade of that same color, the sailors oiled baggy breeches he wears even when on land, and many other things. However, one thing stands out about Kor Blueflame, and its the thing he derives his name from. His eyes pupils are dancing blue flames, like the heart of a fire. Its quite easy to tell when Kor is angry, because those blue flames expand to consume his entire eyes, burning with rage or passion, as the case may be. The coin of Tymora tattoed on the back of both of his hands, and the blue flame in a circle of red fire tattoed on his shoulders, both ripple with his corded muscles. His studded jerkin, bow, and spiked chain are all relitivley plain. A peice of hemp cord twines around each wrist, each with small rune carved stones carved into it. 

*Personality:* Kor is prone to mood swings, like nearly all of his race. However, hes positive most of the time. Anger is very easily reached for Kor, and he dosn't try to rein it in. He worships Tymora rather devoutly, and invokes her name often. His goals shift often, but he tries to acomplish them to the best of his ability, 

*Backstory: * Born from a Calae merchant and a Cormyrian mercanery, Kor was left on the steps of the temple of Tymora in Waterdeep when neither parent wanted him. Lacking the ability to use divine magic, he took up the path of the fighter. After serving as a Waterdavian guard for a while, he lost all of his money when his apartment was ransacked by theives from Skullport. After a week of tracking theives, Kor found out that they had stolen away on a pirate ship. Deciding that if he killed or captured enough pirates, the ones who ruined his life would be one of them, he joined up with a pirate hunting ship. The _Grey Turtle _ soon had Kor aboard her on her maiden voyage. After nearly two years of anti-piracy aboard The _Grey Turtle _, he left the ship. He was soon wandering the land with his new found wealth, doing odd-jobs, guarding carvans, and helping Tymoras interests. Kor acquired many of his runes after he and joined up with a group of Paladins and Clerics of Torm and Tymora in a journey to the underdark. After destroying a few Deep Dwarven outposts, they returned to the surface. He discovered that the feeling he got from doing good was quite good, and had a few runes crafted for him. He was soon wandering again, looking for his next good deed.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 27, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Wynter, slot still open?




Whatku your in.

Regarding DotF give me a full rundown on the feats cus i do not have that book.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2003)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> yes youcan have it.




  So, I am assumming this is closed?  Maybe WW should change the subject.


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

As I said before, I'm only in, if no one else wants my spot. Since there seems to be enough interest, count me out.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 28, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So, I am assumming this is closed?  Maybe WW should change the subject.




I can make it 6 if you want to play.


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm already counting 7 people besides myself...


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 28, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> I'm already counting 7 people besides myself...





ok i see 6 other than yourself that said they wanted to play.
You stated you were backing out i believe, if i read it right.

Velenne asked whats it about but did not express any interest to play.

If Velenne or yourself wants to play i can adapt around that.

Other than those already in this thread its closed for recruiting.


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

Have fun (count me out)!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2003)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> I can make it 6 if you want to play.



  Thanks!


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 28, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Thanks!





So any ideas on what you are going to take??


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2003)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> So any ideas on what you are going to take??




Right now, I'm thinking ranger 5/ Horizon Walker 7.  Unless it turns out something else is needed more.


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Oct 28, 2003)

Is this still open?  Did I may the cut?

If so, I will be making up a rogue or arcane trickster then.  You all have everything else covered.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 28, 2003)

the_mighty_agrippa said:
			
		

> Is this still open?  Did I may the cut?
> 
> If so, I will be making up a rogue or arcane trickster then.  You all have everything else covered.




You made the cut


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 28, 2003)

Two questions. 
1. Can I buy runes at the listed base prices?
2. What type of action would touching a rune [lets say on a wristband] be?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok, I'm slowly working through Quillia, gnome Wiz 12, and I expect to have her up tonight.  Would it have been possible for me to have found other spells (than the ones given by the wizard class) during my adventuring career and scribed them into my spellbook?  

Also, may I have made some spells permanent on me?

And thirdly, would it be possible to make the _familiar pocket_ spell from Tome and Blood permanet?  If not, that's cool, I have multiple back-up plans.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 28, 2003)

Whatku
1. yes
2. partial action so we dont enter the realm of possible abuse


Rangerjohn
1. yes you can have others i will allow 20 spell lvls worth of extra spells any more you want will have to be purchased
2. permed items up to 2 spells by my approval yyou will owe that xp for those before positive advancement
3. I have no knowledge of what the spell does so you will need to let me know what it does before i allow it.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2003)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Rangerjohn
> 1. yes you can have others i will allow 20 spell lvls worth of extra spells any more you want will have to be purchased
> 2. permed items up to 2 spells by my approval yyou will owe that xp for those before positive advancement
> 3. I have no knowledge of what the spell does so you will need to let me know what it does before i allow it.





I believe this should be addressed to Ray Silver, not me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2003)

Moved character to Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 29, 2003)

Character moves to Rogue's Gallery.

Added Description and Background info.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 29, 2003)

Characters are looking good so far, I will put up a rogues gallery later today for the characters.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2003)

Wynter Wolf - Familiar Pocket is a Universal spell, Sor/Wiz 2.
components:  V,S,M
casting time: 1 action
range:  touch
target:  one container or garment with a pocket
duration:  1 hour/level (D)
saving throw: none
spell resistance: no

You enspell a garment or container so that it provides a safe haven for your familiar.

The spell turns one of the target item's pockets into an extradimensional space that can hold your famailiar (or about 1 cubic foot for a Tiny or smaller creature).  The familiar fits inside without creating a noticiable bulge in the item.

Whenever the familiar is touching you, you can whisk it inside the pocket as a free action by speaking a command word.  If the familiar can speak, it can command itself inside.  The familiar can leave the space as a free action, or you can call it forth as a free action.

Once inside the familiar has total cover and concealment.  You or the familiar canseal the pocket, making it airtight and waterproof.  The air supply inside the sealed pocket lansts an hour.  With the pocket open, the familiar can remain inside indefinetely.  If the spell ends with the familiar inside the pocket, it appears in your space, unharmed unless the area you occupy is haardous.

Creating an extradimensional space within or taking an extradimensional space into an existing extradimensional space is hazardous.

_Material Components:_  A tiny golden needle an a strip of fine cloth given a half-twist and fastened at both ends.

I'll take this down once you approve/disapprove of making this permanent on one of the pockets of my clothes Wynter.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 29, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Wynter Wolf - Familiar Pocket is a Universal spell, Sor/Wiz 2.
> components:  V,S,M
> casting time: 1 action
> range:  touch
> ...





Looks fine you can take it.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 29, 2003)

I know I didn't really include any background info on Piotyr. Ran out of time last night. Basic idea is that he's a travelling mendicant priest of Ilmater. The sort of priest whom just wanders the earth trying to do good things for people and become closer to his god. I'm picturing him as something of an ascetic, although it's hard to do with nearly ninety thousand gold hanging off him, but I tried to pick items that fit the type of feel I was shooting for.

Anyhoo, I'll write up more tonight.

Jesse


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm sick as a dog today - new, too-powerful glasses and general hangover - but I will have my rogue statted up by tomorrow morning.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 29, 2003)

how should we do HP?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 30, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> how should we do HP?



max first lvl 75% all others

Also i have started a thread in the Rogues gallery for the characters


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2003)

Quillia is up, and all ready to go, pending DM approval.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 31, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Quillia is up, and all ready to go, pending DM approval.




Looking good so far


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 1, 2003)

*Elendel*
Male Wood Elf Ranger/Fighter/Horizon Walker 7/4/1
Neurtal Good

Str 26 +8
Dex 18 +4
Con 10 +0 
Int 12 +1
Wis 16 +3
Cha 8  -1 

Hit Points 80
AC 22, Touch 14, Flat 18
Init +4
BAB/Grapple +12/+7/+2|+20
Speed 30 (base 30, load 36.1/306, Light Armor)
Fort +11, Ref +10, Will +5

+23/+18/+13 Melee, Falchion, 2d4+1d6+14, 15-20/x2
+16/+16/+11/+6 Ranged, +1 Composite Longbow of Str +8 w/ +1 arrows, 1d8+10, 20/x3, 110'r 

Medium, 5'6" tall, 95 wt, 125 yrs old
Brown hair, Red/Hazel eyes, Tanned skin

Speaks Common, Elven, Sylvan

+13 Climb (4)
+23 Hide (10)
+12 Jump (4)
+9 Knowledge (geography) (8)
+22 Listen (15)
+19 Move Silently (10)
+12 Search (5)
+22 Spot (10)
+21 Survival (15) (+28 Track)
+12 Swim (4)



Feats
-Track
-Endurance
-Rapid Shot (virtual Feat)
-Manyshot (Virtual Feat)
-Weapon Focus (Falchion)
-Weapon Specialization (Falchion)
-Point Blank Range
-Improved Critical (Falchion)
-Power Attack
-Precise Shot
-Skill Focus Survival
-Alertness

Wood Elven Traits
- +2 Str, +2 Dex, –2 Con, -2 Int
- Medium
- Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
- Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantments.
- Low-Light Vision
- Weapon Proficiency: longsword, rapier, longbow, and shortbow as bonus feats.
- +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
- Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. 
- Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
- Favored Class: Ranger.

Ranger Abilities
- Climb, Concentration, Craft, Handle Animal, Heal, Hide, Jump, Knowledge (dungeoneering, geography, nature), Listen, Move Silently, Profession, Ride, Search, Spot, Survival, Swim, and Use Rope are class skills.
- Favored Enemy: Magical Beast and Giant
- Archery Combat Style (Rapid SHot, and Manyshot virtual feats)
- Bonus Feats: Track and Endurance
- Wild Empathy
- Animal Companion
- Woodland Stride 

Fighter Abilities
- Climb, Craft, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Jump, Ride and Swim are class skills
- 3 Bonus Fighter Feats

Horizon Walker
- Terain Specialty: Forest

Spells Prepared
1st- Resist Energy, Pass without Trace

Background

Personality

Discription

+4 Mithral Shirt (worn, 10wt) 13100gp
Explorers Outfitname (worn, -wt)

Efficient Quiver of 40 +1 Arrows (belt left, 2wt) 
Wand of Cure Lt. Wounds (5th) (belt right, 1wt) 3750gp
Pouch (belt front, 1wt) 1gp

Periapt of Wisdom +2 (pouch, -wt) 4000gp
Lense of Detection (pouch, -wt)3500gp
Eyes of the Eagle (worn, -wt)2500gp
Girdle of Giant Strength +5 (worn, 1wt) 25000gp
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (worn, 1wt) 4000gp
Boots of Elvenkind (Worn, 1wt) 2500gp
Cloak of Elvenkind (worn, 1wt) 2500gp

+2 Falchion of Frost (back, 4wt) 18375gp
+1 Composite Longbow of Strength +8 (back, -wt) 3200gp
Backpack (center back, 2wt) 2gp
Bedroll (below backpack, 3wt) 5sp

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4wt) 1gp
1 Everburning Torch (backpack, 1wt) 90gp
Flint & Steel (backpack, .1wt)

Coins-  39pp 10gp, 6sp,  (pouch, 1wt)


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 3, 2003)

Kor is done. Can I get an approval on him please?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 4, 2003)

Whatku, Ray silver, Corinthi 

Characters look good post them in the Rouges gallery if they are not there.

Mithreander Give yourself a little history and then post in Gallery also looks good


RangerJohn and Mighty agrippa please post that you are still involved in the game. Others please give a im ready post. 


I should have the IC thread running Wed night.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2003)

Ping!  I'm all ready to go when you are!


----------



## Corinthi (Nov 4, 2003)

Character in the RG. I'm ready to roll.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

Where's everybody else?  It's awfully quiet...   *listens to crickets chirping*


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm here... just trying to think of a history/background/ ext.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 8, 2003)

IC thread is open sorry for the delay been real busy at work recently


----------



## Velmont (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi, the thread title tell there is one room left. If that's true, I would be interested. If I join, I don't know yet what I will do, i will have to look at the FR books, but maybe a rogue, as it seems to lack in the group.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 8, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hi, the thread title tell there is one room left. If that's true, I would be interested. If I join, I don't know yet what I will do, i will have to look at the FR books, but maybe a rogue, as it seems to lack in the group.





Velmont your in  if you want the spot.

A rogue could be usefull


----------



## Velmont (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll need to go get my books in the day. I'll try to make it for tonight. As I`ve told, Rogue is pretty interesting, but I will first look at all the PrC of FR, as it will be my first chance to play one, I may see if one would do an interesting character.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2003)

Guild Thief is fairly decent, if you're looking for FR rogue PrCs.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 9, 2003)

Sorry, but I havn't the time to detail his background and personnality. So a brief one would be, he is a trapmaker and troubleshooter who travels the world to sell his skills. He somethimes join a group of adventurer who do some dungeonneering, as there is many idea of traps to be fund in ancient ruins.

*Kharas Rockfall
Male Dwarf Rogue 12*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Patron Deity:* Dumathoin
*Region:* Unther
*Height:* 4'6''
*Weight:* 42lbs
*Hair:* Dark Red
*Eyes:* Brown
*Age:* 102

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points]  
*Dex:* 20 (+5) [6 points / +2 level / +4 enhancement]
*Con:* 23 (+5) [10 point / +2 race / +1 level / +4 enhancement] 
*Int:* 16 (+3) [10 points]  
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Cha:* 6 (-2) [0 points / -2 race] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Trapfinding
Trap Sense +4
Sneak Attack: +6d6
Uncanny Dodge
Improved Uncanny Dodge
Evasion
Improved Evasion

*Hit Dice:* 12d6 + 48 + 24 (bracers)
*HP:* 122
*AC:* 28 (+5 Dex, +7 armor, +4 shield, +1 deflection, +1 natural)
*Init:* +5 (+5 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft (+10ft from boots) 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +11 [+4 base, +6 Con, +1 from cloak]
Reflex +14 [+8 base, +5 Dex, +1 from cloak]
Will +6 [+4 base, +1 Wis, +1 from cloak]

*BAB:* +9/+4
*Melee Atk:* +14/+9 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2, Rapier +3 _merciful _ quarterstaff)  
*Ranged Atk:* +14/+4 (1d8+2+1d6 fire/x3/50 ft./P, Heat, +2 _flaming_ pistol)

*Skills:*
Balance 12 [R:5 + D:5 + S:2]
Bluff 10 [R:12 + C:-2]
Climb 10 [R:10 + S:10]
Craft: Trapmaking 19 [R:15 + I:4]
Diplomacy 10 [R:8 + C:-2 + S:4]
Disable Device 19 [R:15 + I:4]
Escape Artist 15 [R:10 + D:5]
Hide 13 [R:8 + D:5]
Jump 15 [R:10 + S:0 +Boots:5]
Listen 11 [R:10 + W:1]
Move Silently 13 [R:8 + D:5]
Open Lock 20 [R:15 + D:5]
Sense Motive 7 [R:6 + W:1]
Spot 11 [R:10 + W:1]
Search 19 [R:15 + I:4]
Tumble 15 [R:10 + D:5]

*Feats:*
Dodge
Weapon Finesse
Mobility
Spring Attack
Combat Expertise

*Languages:*
Common, Dwarven, Unther, Shaaran, Terran, Giant  

*Equipment:*

*Mithril Chain Shirt +3* (10,100gp)
*Buckler +3* (9,185gp)
*Cold Iron Rapier +3* (18,340gp)
*Dagger* (2gp)
*Shortbow +1* (2,330gp)
*Arrows, mw x20* (140gp)
*Glove of dexterity +4*, (16,000gp)
*Bracer of Health +4* (as amulet, but use bracer slot, 16,000gp)
*Boots of Striding and Springing*(5,500gp)
*Ring of Protection +1* (2,000gp)
*Amulet of Natural Armor +1* (2,000gp)
*Cloack of Protection +1* (1,000gp)
*Handy Haversack* (2,000gp)
*Silversheen x2* (500gp)
*Potion of Cure serious wounds x2* (1,500gp)
*Potion of Cure light wounds x4* (200gp)
*Wand of Cure Light Wound lvl1* (750gp)
*Bless Oil x2* (200gp)
*Survival Kit* (25gp)
*Clothings* (25gp)

GP: 203


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Your character looks good post it in the Rg and then get to the IC thread please


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 12, 2003)

Had a tooth pulled today by surgical extraction. I am in alot of pain i apologize for not posting today. I will post tommorrow.

Thnak you for your activity level so far.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in the game.  The tooth thing and then RL kept me busy last week. THe IC thread has been updated today might wanna go check it out.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2003)

Checked and responded.  Trying to stab the mayor is a bad idea on Quillia's watch.  I'm gonna see if I can fry the sucker!  

Hope the tooth is feeling ok.  You got a lot of ice cream, right?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 17, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Checked and responded.  Trying to stab the mayor is a bad idea on Quillia's watch.  I'm gonna see if I can fry the sucker!
> 
> Hope the tooth is feeling ok.  You got a lot of ice cream, right?





Yeah fast response there.

Tooth is fine now that its not in my mouth. Yep lots of chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 17, 2003)

Where are my other players??

PLease check in.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 24, 2003)

In resonse to the Die-roller that I had used in my last post. If any wish to use it, it's very simple.

Follow this link (and add it to your favorites if you like it): 
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/DiceBoxDB.asp?Page=Add

The screen looks are as follows:
*Nadaka's DiceBox (Database Version II)*

*Add roll to database*

Name: ______________________
1_______ D 20______ + 0______
Discription:
____________________________
____________________________
____________________________
____________________________
Submit your roll.       Clear all fields.

View directions.
Search for rolls.
Give feedback on this program.


The lines above represent fields that can be changed. 'Submit your roll.' and Clear all fields.' are buttons. 1D20 is the default that can be changed. You have to have all the fields filled with something. Once you have them filled in like so:

*Nadaka's DiceBox (Database Version II)*

*Add roll to database*

Name: Elendel________________
1_______ D 8______ + 10______
Discription:
Damge from the one arrow that_
Hit!_________________________
____________________________
____________________________
Submit your roll.       Clear all fields.

View directions.
Search for rolls.
Give feedback on this program.

You hit the 'Submit your roll.' button and it rolls and gives you the following screen:

*Nadaka's DiceBox (Database Version II)*

*Find Roll(s).*
Link to this roll: http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/DiceBoxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Number&Value=1331
Link to all rolls by Elendel: http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/DiceboxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Name&Value=Elendel


```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Roll# | User Name |     Dice     | Total | Results |             Description            |         Date/Time     |
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
|1331   |Elendel    |1 D 8 + 11    |12     |1        |Damage from the one arrow that hit! |11/24/2003 12:49:53 PM |
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
View directions.
Add roll to database.
Search for rolls.
Give feedback on this program.

When you want to place the results in your post you can link the roll using the following syntax:

Damage: {url=http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/DiceBoxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Number&Value=1331}12{/url}

You would replace the {} with [] and the result will look like this:

Damage: 12

Hope that helps. If you need more information please follow the link View directions. for more details.

Thanks,
Mithreander H'unnett of the Silver Tower.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2003)

Very clever!  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

My pleasure. If you find it to much work, then I recomend that you let the DM continue rolling for you. Some complain that these types of rolling programs are not trully ramdom, but then, it seems, that dice are not either. I have found it reliable, but be sure to not feel forced to use this meathode if it does not suite you. 

Cheers!


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 29, 2003)

Seems a lack of interest has come up for this game is there anyone left that still wants to play??


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm still very interested.  You might want to hold on though, it is Thanksgiving weekend, and people might still be on vacation.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 29, 2003)

I`m still in, but this week-end, the ENWorld is very sloww. Hope it get better soon.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Dec 5, 2003)

It would seem Corinthi has stopped playing. So i am recruiting 1 player to take his place, Corinthi was the Cleric so i would Recommend a Cleric for whom ever takes this spot, but the choice of character is up to you. Read 1st post on creation rules. any questions just ask.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 5, 2003)

I'd like to join the game. I'm thinking of playing a druid.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Dec 5, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I'd like to join the game. I'm thinking of playing a druid.




your welcome to join character creation on first post.

Any questions just ask after you get it made i will join you into the game.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2003)

How many points does my Animal Companion get for its ability generation?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Dec 7, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> How many points does my Animal Companion get for its ability generation?




lets have fun use the same as you get.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2003)

*under construction*

-


Name, Gnome, Druid 12
Height: 3'4
Weight: 44 LB
Skin: 
Hair: 
Eyes:
Age: 69
Region: 
Patron Diety: 
Alignment:

Attributes:
str: 6  (-2 Gnome)
Dex: 9
Con: 16 (+2 Gnome)
Int: 14
Wis: 24 (+3 lvl +4 periapt) 
cha: 14

Hit Dice:12d8+36 
HP: 99 
AC: 17 [10 Base +1 size -1 Dex + 7 Armor], Touch 10 , Flatfooted 17 
Initiative: -1
BAB: +9/+4
Melee:+7/+2 (-2str+1size)
Ranged:+8/+3 (-1dex+1size)
Speed:15ft 

Saves
Fort:.+14 (+3 cloak)
Ref:...+6 (+3 cloak)
Will:.+18 (+3 cloak) 

Attacks-Weapons:


Feats: 1 Natural Spell, 3 ,6,9,12 


Skills (90)..................Total(Ranks+Abilitymod+Synergy+Special)
Concentration (Con)........18(15+3+0+0)
Diplomacy (Cha)..............17(15+2+0+0)
Handle Animal (Cha)..........2( 0+2+0+0)
Knowledge (nature) (Int)..19(15+2+0+2)
Listen (Wis)....................22(15+5+0+2)
Spellcraft (Int)...............17(15+2+0+0)
Spot (Wis).....................20(15+5+0+0)
Survival (Wis)..................9( 0+5+0+4)
Hide (Dex).......................3( 0-1+0+4)


Languages: Common, Gnome, Druidic, Sylvan, Goblin 


SPELLS:
0:6 
1:7
2:6
3:6
4:4
5:4
6:3


Racial Abilities:
-Low-light vision.
-+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
-Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects, such as the Spell Focus feat.
-+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids (including goblins, hobgoblins, and bugbears).
-+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
-+2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks.
-+2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
-Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day-speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day-dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.


Class Features:

Spontaneous Casting: A druid can channel stored spell energy into summoning spells that she hasn't prepared ahead of time. She can "lose" a prepared spell in order to cast any summon nature's ally spell of the same level or lower.

Nature Sense (Ex): A druid gains a +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.

Wild Empathy (Ex): A druid can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. The druid rolls 1d20 and adds her druid level and her Charisma modifier to determine the wild empathy check result.
The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.
To use wild empathy, the druid and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.
A druid can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but she takes a -4 penalty on the check.

Woodland Stride (Ex): Starting at 2nd level, a druid may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at her normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment. However, thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that have been magically manipulated to impede motion still affect her.

Trackless Step (Ex): Starting at 3rd level, a druid leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. She may choose to leave a trail if so desired.

Resist Nature's Lure (Ex): Starting at 4th level, a druid gains a +4 bonus on saving throws against the spell-like abilities of fey.

Wild Shape (x4) Small animal, Medium animal, Large animal, Tiny animal, Plant. 1h/lvl. HD=Lvl. 

Venom Immunity (Ex): At 9th level, a druid gains immunity to all poisons. 


Equipment:

Small Ironwood Breastplate (Wild +2): 25500 gp	(AC+7, MaxDex+3, ChPen-4, MaxMove15 ft., Weight 15 lb.)
Cloak of Resistance+3: 9,000 gp (Weight 1 lb.)
Handy Haversack: 2000 gp (Weight 5lb)
Horseshoes of Speed: 3000 gp
Pearl of Power:
(1st)x2,  2,000 gp 
(2nd),    4,000 gp 
Periapt of Wisdom +4: 16,000 gp
Strand of Prayer Beads: 25,800 gp

Sum: 87,300 gp


ANIMAL COMPANION:

MEGARAPTOR 
Huge Animal
Hit Dice:......................10d8+80 (125 hp)
Initiative:....................+5
Speed:........................60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class:.................19 (-2 size, +3 Dex, +8 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple:......+7/+23
Attack:........................Talons +13 melee (6d8+9)
Full Attack:..................Talons +13 melee (6d8+9) and 2 foreclaws +11 melee (1d4+4) and bite +11 melee (2d6+4)
Space/Reach:...............15 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks:............Pounce
Special Qualities:...........Low-light vision, scent
Saves:.........................Fort +15 (7+8), Ref +12 (7+5), Will +7 (3+4)

Abilities: Point-Buy + Racial + Companion
Str:.28(+9)......16......+11......+1
Dex:20(+5)......14.......+5.......+1
Con:26(+8)......15......+11
Int:...2(-4)......10........-8
Wis:19(+4)......14........+5
Cha:..8(-1).......8........+0

Skills:.....................Hide +5, Jump +27, Listen +12, Spot +14, Survival +12
Feats:......................4 Multiattack, Improved Natural Attack (Talons) 2d8->3d8, Improved Natural Attack (Talons) 3d8->4d8, Improved Natural Attack (Talons) 4d8->6d8.
Run, Toughness, Track
Environment:................Warm forests
Alignment:..................Neutral
Advancement:................9-16 HD (Huge); 17-24 HD (Gargantuan)
Animal Companion Abilities:.2 Bonus Tricks (Attack, Defend), Evasion



	-

This creature is a larger version of the deinonychus, standing about 12 feet tall with a total length of 24 feet. It has the same appearance, habits, and abilities of the smaller version.
Pounce (Ex): If a megaraptor charges, it can make a full attack. 
Skills: A megaraptor has a +8 racial bonus on Hide, Jump, Listen, Spot, and Survival checks.


Link (Ex): A druid can handle her animal companion as a free action, or push it as a move action, even if she doesn't have any ranks in the Handle Animal skill. The druid gains a +4 circumstance bonus on all wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks made regarding an animal companion.

Share Spells (Ex): At the druid's option, she may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) she casts upon herself also affect her animal companion. The animal companion must be within 5 feet of her at the time of casting to receive the benefit. If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the animal companion if the companion moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the animal again, even if it returns to the druid before the duration expires. 
Additionally, the druid may cast a spell with a target of "You" on her animal companion (as a touch range spell) instead of on herself. A druid and her animal companion can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the companion's type (animal).

Evasion (Ex): If an animal companion is subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, it takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw.

--


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Dec 27, 2003)

Ok sorry for the long delay i went on a long unexpected vacation.

Lets start with i apologize for the long absence.

Now a few question.

First whos still holding on for this game??

Second i want honest opinions and thoughts of those in the game of what they think about it.

Third what are you looking for in this game? Is the game the right power level to your liking?

That is all for now.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 27, 2003)

I am still hlding, but as you may have read, I have moved a few days ago, and I don`t have a connection yet at my appartment, so for the next few days, I may not post regulary, but all will be corrected in two week maximum, when university will start again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm still here, and so far so good.


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 2, 2004)

I have no complaits at this point, but so little has happened yet, that I'll reserve my imput until there is more to go off of. Oh, and I saw this thread after my update to the IC thread, so please ignore that one. I like Elendel at this point, I just don't like his rolls much, and I look forward to seeing what he can do.

What I'm looking for in an adventure is a comprehensible plot, even if it is only comprehensible at the end. One where there IS an explination for everything that happens, even if my character does not know what those reasons are. Cheers!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Wynter Wolf, are we going to keep going?  Just curious.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Wynter Wolf, are we going to keep going?  Just curious.





other than you, velmond and mithreander
there is no interest for this game 
I really would like to run a epic game 
and would love you 3 in it especcially
if you advanced your char to that lvl 
but hey its just a thought


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> other than you, velmond and mithreander
> there is no interest for this game
> I really would like to run a epic game
> and would love you 3 in it especcially
> ...




Having never played epic character, it could be pretty interesting to try that.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Having never played epic character, it could be pretty interesting to try that.




Then lets switch this over to the Chaos Principle thread


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 27, 2004)

Oo! Where is that thread??


----------

